# Boot rot....



## beersalt

So I'm pretty sure I have pretty bad athletis/travler foot. My toe nail fell off not too long ago and the stench is uh...bad haha. Any natural/alt medicine cures to this?


----------



## Deleted member 125

take off yer stinking socks. soak yer feet if possible in warm water with 1 to 2 pumps of scentless dial antibacterial soap (or you could use a wet wipe just try to keep them clean) keep yer feet DRY. dont wear socks until yer feet get better as wearing socks will make yer feet sweat. try to be barefoot as much as possible without getting yer feet filthy. boot rot sucks dude, gotta remember to change those socks and dont sleep with yer damn boots on anymore!


----------



## beersalt

I never sleep with em on, I'm no Greene or oogle lol. It's been a surprise for me beCause I do try and be barefoot as much as possible.ive never had this problem before because I tend to take as much care of my feet as possible. One of those "it'll never happen to me" moments but yea, prevention I've been good at but I got it so now I need a cure lol


----------



## Squatmasterflex

Can't wait to smell that shit haha.


----------



## beersalt

Hahaha oh man I deff stink, I hope you guys have a shower cuz I hardly ever take adventuage of one but uh... Yea I could probably use it


----------



## Deleted member 125

SiriusDragon said:


> I never sleep with em on, I'm no Greene or oogle lol. It's been a surprise for me beCause I do try and be barefoot as much as possible.ive never had this problem before because I tend to take as much care of my feet as possible. One of those "it'll never happen to me" moments but yea, prevention I've been good at but I got it so now I need a cure lol



just keep em dry and clean and try to stay off them as much as possible (i know its basically impossible), as long as you dont get infected it outta go away in a week or so. if you notice soars or extreme swelling thats when you got a real problem, but otherwise its pretty managable.


----------



## Squatmasterflex

SiriusDragon said:


> Hahaha oh man I deff stink, I hope you guys have a shower cuz I hardly ever take adventuage of one but uh... Yea I could probably use it


Thats a givin for anybody we bring home. Line em up for the shower. Also Spraying your feet down with hydrogen peroxide then a quick rinse nightly on the road always helped me from never getting boot rot.


----------



## beersalt

I kinda hate hippies but also do the hippie shit when it comes to meds, I hate hydrogen peroxide and the such. Tends to exacerbate the problem a lot of times. No swelling or sores yet just nail loss and uh like I said quite a rancid smell. The nail loss worried me most


----------



## beersalt

And when I mention the smell mind you I'm used to smelling like shit, but this is pretty noticeable and normal BO never makes me embarrassed but I feel like an asshole for taking my shoes off nowadays lol


----------



## Deleted member 125

SiriusDragon said:


> I kinda hate hippies but also do the hippie shit when it comes to meds, I hate hydrogen peroxide and the such. Tends to exacerbate the problem a lot of times. No swelling or sores yet just nail loss and uh like I said quite a rancid smell. The nail loss worried me most



ide be most concerned about that no-nail getting infected. you might wanna take extra care of that particular toe, it sounds like yer getting housed up at least for a bit? keep that fucking no-toenail toe clean as you can (duh) and ide recomend possibly keeping it loosly wrapped so it doesnt get stuck to the inside of yer sock unless yer changing socks at least once a day. infection is way more serious then just regular boot rot so take care of that toe for sure. my ex lost a toe nail not to long ago not from boot rot...the second toe nail just decided it didnt want to be part of the family anymore and left town. im sure you already know but take care of them feet man!


----------



## Vagabond82

Best suggestion I have to offer is to soak your feet in a epsom salt bath, it will help heal your feet as well as killing off the athletes foot fungal infection. You can also use Betadine which can be found OTC


----------



## beersalt

The nail has grown back for the most part the smell is really the issue at this point. Thanks for all the pointers!!! That's why I love this site, no judgment just honest direct communication.


----------



## Deleted member 125

Vagabond82 said:


> Best suggestion I have to offer is to soak your feet in a epsom salt bath, it will help heal your feet as well as killing off the athletes foot fungal infection. You can also use Betadine which can be found OTC



epsom salt would be great but might sting like hell on that no-toe nail.


----------



## Vagabond82

Also if you want to keep the athletes foot away I recommend using baking powder put a good amount in each shoe and move it around to get everywhere, toss them into a bag, wake up the next morning and dump the powder out. Should smell fresh again and will absorb a bit of moisture.

EDIT: Not true to the post above mine "The main substance of *Epsom salt* is magnesium, which is helpful for *wound*healing. In fact, this substance *does* not trigger *stinging* sensation on an *open wound* and instead, gives a soothing sensation. Hence, *Epsom salt* has been widely used for enhancing *wound* healing and inhibiting infection progress" http://woundcaresociety.org/epsom-salt-burn-open-wounds

Also I worked as a RNA back in 2011 for a couple years. Epsom salt or Betadine soak were the 2 main methods we would suggest for people with foot infections or athlete's foot.


----------



## tacopirate

Ugh. I know the feeling. I always wear leather boots and I'm not great at changing my socks. When I was in the hospital they gave me a medicated soap for mrsa (yeah, I know), and it helped a lot with the smell. I always carry flip-flops for that kind of situation and to air my boots out a bit. Sucks carrying a heavy pack with no boots, though. GL


----------



## landpirate

Soaking your feet in warm water and vinegar helps. I had a really bad case of foot rot a few years ago (totally self inflicted from not taking my boots off) but the vinegar really helped. 

Also, if you put some bicarbonate of soda in your boots and leave it as long as you can while you're not wearing them. Shake it out before you put them on, it'll really help get rid of the stink.


----------



## Deleted member 125

Vagabond82 said:


> Also if you want to keep the athletes foot away I recommend using baking powder put a good amount in each shoe and move it around to get everywhere, toss them into a bag, wake up the next morning and dump the powder out. Should smell fresh again and will absorb a bit of moisture.
> 
> EDIT: Not true to the post above mine "The main substance of *Epsom salt* is magnesium, which is helpful for *wound*healing. In fact, this substance *does* not trigger *stinging* sensation on an *open wound* and instead, gives a soothing sensation. Hence, *Epsom salt* has been widely used for enhancing *wound* healing and inhibiting infection progress" http://woundcaresociety.org/epsom-salt-burn-open-wounds
> 
> Also I worked as a RNA back in 2011 for a couple years. Epsom salt or Betadine soak were the 2 main methods we would suggest for people with foot infections or athlete's foot.



huh i had no idea epsom salt was good like that, thanks for the info.


----------



## angerisagift

Great info folks

Sent from my Alcatel_4060O using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## nivoldoog

Coconut oil/balm fixed mine.


----------



## Mongo

What kind of shoes do you wear? You might want to find yourself a pair of toe covering sandals.


----------



## VikingAdventurer

Warm water and a little bit of oregano oil will definitely help your very in this situation. 

As for the boots/shoes you currently have, you might wanna just get rid of 'em and find some new ones.


----------



## tacopirate

I'm wearing a pair of chacos in my avatar pic, they work well. No toe cover, though.


----------



## Vagabond82

Sandals are great, but work best if you're switching from say a well ventilated shoe. I've gone from wearing boots to sandals, the boots were not well ventilated, so my feet had issues with cracking skin due to drying out with having more air to them, so if you do have an issue like that I recommend carrying some Vitamin E lotion.


----------



## Anagor

cantcureherpes said:


> try to be barefoot as much as possible



Yep, can second that. I don't like boots, but of course in some situations they are the best footwear you can have (esp. in cold, wet weather, for support while walking long distances, protection, etc.)

Said that, if I wear boots I take them off as soon as I can and switch to flip flops (if I have any) or just stay shoeless.

So, except blisters (cause of wearing broken shoes) in the last years I never had any foot problems.


----------



## Anagor

tacopirate said:


> I'm wearing a pair of chacos in my avatar pic, they work well. No toe cover, though.



My avatar pic I took on a (mild) winter day in Bristol, UK. No shoes work well for me.


----------



## Time4Change

Yeah epson salt (magnesium sulfate) is amazing, not only does it contain magnesium as stated above but also contains sulfur which is an amazing fungicide! 

Another option that could help is making a medicated oil with tea tree and eucalyptus oil in coconut oil (or any affordable oil as a carrier) and treating your feet with it - as well as goldbonds for putting in shoes/boots

Best of luck, fungal infections suck big time.


----------



## deleted user

so, I'm going to assume @dumpsternavel is now okay.

or she died of an infection. I like that one better.


----------



## shred till yer dead

For future reference hand sanitizer then just let them dry do that once or twice a day for a few days and it will get better


----------



## Deleted member 16701

Id say fuck all that shit and get a pair of crutches or a wheel chair and make some real money..


----------



## Robb the Pikey

you should wear woollsocks and 2 pair in your backpack. change two times a day and let them dry proper.


----------



## solvablejunk

dumpsternavel said:


> So I'm pretty sure I have pretty bad athletis/travler foot. My toe nail fell off not too long ago and the stench is uh...bad haha. Any natural/alt medicine cures to this?


 tea tree oil for athlete's foot, youd wanna dilute tea tree oil in some carrier oil such as almond oil or coconut oil or vit e it's cheap and apply it to the affected areas. I recommended that you avoid taking this by mouth. Only on the feet themselves. No oral intake! Not fun.


----------



## solvablejunk

dumpsternavel said:


> So I'm pretty sure I have pretty bad athletis/travler foot. My toe nail fell off not too long ago and the stench is uh...bad haha. Any natural/alt medicine cures to this?


And I'm so sorry


----------



## sub lumpen filth

Just suck it up and wear sandals for awhile.


----------

